# Fuji Roubaix impressions



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I am thinking about picking up a Fuji Roubaix in one of its different spec options and was wondering if there were any out there with impressions. I am primarily concerned with a stiff ride with snappy handling.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I purchased an 04 Fuji Professional with similar aluminum tubing, specifically the Diamond shaped (aero) down tube. I loved the handling of the bike, it handled tight turns really well, causing me to use the brakes less than other bikes I had owned. The Fuji was very stiff to the point of a rough ride, which I attribute to the aero downtube,(rightly or wrongly.) My current main ride, a Merckx Team SC on the other hand, is known as an ultra stiff bike, but I consider it to have a much smoother ride. I'm not convinced that stiffness and good ride quality are at opposite ends of the design spectrum. 
I have at times regretted selling the Fuji, as it fit me very well and handled exceptionally well. For me, I didn't feel it had the snap I was looking for, and had a slightly jarring ride.
For the record the carbon seat stays seemed to add no comfort to the Professional's ride. The Roubaix may be different however, the name implies a more forgiving ride, or it may mean after a long ride you feel like you just did the Paris-Roubaix
Fuji's are a great value for the money.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

The stiffness I hope equals out to some snap in the bike. I have found the Fuji to fit me well, and as you mentioned they are a great value as I would hate to crash a Merckx -- I will be racing it so don't want anything too high end.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

welcomdmat said:


> The stiffness I hope equals out to some snap in the bike. I have found the Fuji to fit me well, and as you mentioned they are a great value as I would hate to crash a Merckx -- I will be racing it so don't want anything too high end.


 Well, snap has nothing to do with doing well in races. It's only a feeling, an impression a bike gives nothing more.


----------

